# Where can I find a geeky bf?



## carolina3298 (Oct 2, 2014)

I wish I could find someone with same interests as me but i don't know where to find. Where can I possibly meet geeky people?


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Join communities that share your interest.

Anime sites, gaming communities, etc..."geeky" people are everywhere.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Video game stores? Idk i'm honestly in the same boat and i've had no luck so far so i shouldn't be giving advice.


----------



## NE2 (May 5, 2015)

Look for friends and maybe find romance. It's slow and annoying but probably our best bet.

Maybe this can be a starting point: http://www.meetup.com/Role-players-geeks-and-gamers-Madrid/ (board games tomorrow night!)


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Prepare to be bombarded.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

minimized said:


> Prepare to be bombarded.


Bombardment!


----------



## uffi (Dec 26, 2014)

In your pm inbox.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Anywhere... everywhere... people who are into 'geeky' things aren't exactly a rare breed. Just a matter of actually talking to them, I guess.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

not here


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## iPOUT (May 11, 2015)

You can always join geek specific dating websites. You can also search where ever there's a video game launch line, or gaming event (Trust me, I've been to plenty and there are tons of geeky guys at them)


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Dear god, 1 million replies incoming...




















pls b mai gf i m so lonely ;_;


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Seriously though, if you're in university/college there's bound to be clubs where the geeks congregate



minimized said:


> Prepare to be bombarded.


With d*** pics?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

If I were you, I would turn to http://www.meetup.com/. You can look up your location and see what sort of geeky events are happening in your area. Going to midnight release parties for a game or whatever is a good way to meet people too. If you're currently going to college, see if your school holds an Anime/Gaming club. You're bound to meet tons of geeky guys there. My college had an Anime/Gaming club and I met a good hand full of cool men and women there, too bad SA ruined it for me.

If all else fails, then I guess you could lurk around your local GameStop and meet people that way... but that's sort of awkward.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

have you tried 'geek' convention? its a breeding ground for all things nerdy(including men)


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm geeky and am a male...


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

OP, post an update once you recover from the blitz of "geeky bf" candidates


----------



## HALover9000 (Jun 12, 2015)

you've come to the right place


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Seriously? pretty much anywhere...it's the norm these days. I think you'd have to define your version of geeky.


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

A pretty Spanish geek girl? *sniffs sniffs* Smells like a trap. I'll bite it.

Edit: I moved from Portugal to UK and I found more geeky people here than back home. I guess Portugal and Spain are less geeky because things are much more expensive so the people there live more real life. But it seems there's Comic Con Spain so try your luck there.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

lol fake


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you. 20 years old, never had a boyfriend or so much as a first kiss. I'd like to be able to find someone that shares common interests, but outside of the internet, I've basically had zero luck. Sorry I can't offer much advice, but seeing as this thread has two pages already (I admit, I didn't read anything aside from the first post), hopefully you've gotten some useful bits of info at least, lol.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Comic book stores.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

Heh, seriously??


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

most of sas


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

uffi said:


> In your pm inbox.


I lol'd


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

lol at dudes posting here hoping she will notice, ya'll should just message her lol


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

This forum as most people said.. star trek conventions... that guy you know who's usually in the corner in social situations like you is much more likely to be into nerdy stuff than an extrovert.

If you want to have a cornocopia of geeky males to get to know on an IRL basis 40 hours a week, take your pick from thousands of jobs in IT. 
Con: almost no women there, if you ever want to bond with your own gender once in a while


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

bad baby said:


> lol at dudes posting here hoping she will notice, ya'll should just message her lol


Every guy in this thread:


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey now, I never held out any hope of being noticed by anyone.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

GodOfBeer said:


> Every guy in this thread:


:lol

also is it just me or is something wrong with that dog's collarbones?....i can't stop looking at it(>_<)........


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

^
I think he squeezed himself into a Chihuahua's collar.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Probably in the section of stores with all the mtn dew and doritos. Maybe at the fedora shop or best buy.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

probably offline said:


> ^
> I think he squeezed himself into a Chihuahua's collar.


ohhh nao i get it.. although i feel like i ruined the joke with my stupidity lol Orz


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

bad baby said:


> ohhh nao i get it.. although i feel like i ruined the joke with my stupidity lol Orz


Yeah, you ruined my awesome joke. Thanks a lot.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Apart from the fact your inbox is now probably full

Realistically us geeks are probably found hiding away in our rooms..also to be found on online games occasionally. 

As for outside, look for the guys that seem uncomfortable!


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

If not in here, I don't know where. :lol 

Maybe at the Comic Con or a chess tournament. But in these last cases, you'd better be into cosplaying or know your chess. :haha


----------



## agaga (Jan 21, 2013)

It's a tarp....

If you are serious though, I second the idea of getting a job in IT.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

GodOfBeer said:


> Yeah, you ruined my awesome joke. Thanks a lot.


herp derp~~~~~~~


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Anywhere but the internet, including here. Internet people are 99% creeps.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

VickieKitties said:


> Anywhere but the internet, including here. Internet people are 99% creeps.


Are you the 1 percent?


----------



## rhea18 (Jun 21, 2015)

Go to a video game parlor or chat on anime sites, or even here. In today's generation nerds and geeks are everywhere.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

You're looking in the right place.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

With guys, there should be plenty. Chat up some guys at work/university/wherever you go who don't seem like your typical social wannabe alpha male "bro/lad" and chances are, they'll _at least_ be into gaming, if not other geeky s***. Far easier than finding a geeky girl. Or, alternatively just try to advertise that you're a geeky girl, mention liking some geeky stuff in conversation, then they will come to you (though, probably a bit too many of them).

Honestly though, I have no idea how geeky people make friends with the same interests, let alone partners. I've tried joining a few clubs or chatting with people who are into the same stuff, but they tend to be the most cliquish and reserved people around, if you're not already part of their special snowflake inside group, good luck getting in.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

carolina3298 said:


> Not sure if I can ask this here without having the thread removed but I'm asking it anyways, I'm trying to find and get to know people that are into geeky stuff. I'm 21 and yet I never had a boyfriend before and never even kissed a boy. I wish I could find someone with same interests as me but i don't know where to find. Where can I possibly meet geeky people?


If he listens to Rush... well you're on the right track.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Try the SAS Virginity forum :duck


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Geeky guys get a boner twice the size when they spot a geeky girl. So have fun!!!


----------



## UniqueUserName (Aug 12, 2014)

carolina3298 said:


> Not sure if I can ask this here without having the thread removed but I'm asking it anyways, I'm trying to find and get to know people that are into geeky stuff. I'm 21 and yet I never had a boyfriend before and never even kissed a boy. I wish I could find someone with same interests as me but i don't know where to find. Where can I possibly meet geeky people?


Find a hobby that you enjoy around your area. The guys will come in swarms to you, especially since you're so beautiful. If I was younger and lived in Spain, I'd pursue you in a heartbeat.


----------



## carolina3298 (Oct 2, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> Try the SAS Virginity forum :duck


lol harsh I thought someone was going to say that :laugh:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

carolina3298 said:


> lol harsh I thought someone was going to say that :laugh:


Not really - there are some really cool guys in that group.
Seriously.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

HilarityEnsues said:


> If he listens to Rush... well you're on the right track.


Hey, RUSH are awesome!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

They're hiding in the basement.


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

What do you mean by geeky Carolina? Geeky guys are everywhere.

I think your true request is for "physically attractive geeky guys".

I used to be geeky. Hell, I will always be geeky, but am just depressed at the moment.


----------



## Omoidekozo (May 27, 2012)

Geek is a obsolete term now. 

With everything from comic books to video games(Triple A and Indie) to fanfics being pushed into mainstream media, It's hard to find someone that doesn't watch Doctor Who or the Walking dead. It's hard to find someone that doesn't love the Transformers or Marvel films and decided to dig deeper into the source material. East Asian music is a common recreation now, People finally stopped shading people fore like star wars and star trek (because they put a whole bunch of good looking people on the cast i guess).

Most people like Fanciful mediums of entertainment.

And I'm pretty sure your inbox is going crazy right now.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

dadadoom: Exactly. She doesn't mean the typical "geeky" type.


----------

